# Visa Electron Debit Card from India



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

Dear All,
Could you guys pls help me. I have Visa Electron Debit Card from India and my worry is whether it works in AUS (Sydney) or not.
Can i use the same in hotels, paying rent to agent or shopping.

Regards,
Ikhan


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

ikhan said:


> Dear All,
> Could you guys pls help me. I have Visa Electron Debit Card from India and my worry is whether it works in AUS (Sydney) or not.
> Can i use the same in hotels, paying rent to agent or shopping.
> 
> ...


My guess is that it will not.
Only international credit cards work.

If you have an international debit card, goto your bank's website and see if it works in Sydney, Australia. Usually, they don't work. Banks want you to use credit cards internationally and not debit cards


----------



## MaddyS (Jun 24, 2010)

hi, 

it would work provided its an international debit card...please be aware that there may be additional charges levied for international transactions...if you have not yet arrived in sydney, please bring along a travel forex card...u can get those from hdfc, icici, sbi , axis etc....its essentially a safe way to bring money over here...there are no charges for pos transactions (i.e. when u swipe the card)...however, there are charges for atm withdrawals etc...

regds
Maddy


----------



## ikhan (May 28, 2010)

MaddyS said:


> hi,
> 
> it would work provided its an international debit card...please be aware that there may be additional charges levied for international transactions...if you have not yet arrived in sydney, please bring along a travel forex card...u can get those from hdfc, icici, sbi , axis etc....its essentially a safe way to bring money over here...there are no charges for pos transactions (i.e. when u swipe the card)...however, there are charges for atm withdrawals etc...
> 
> ...


thanks Maddy


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

ikhan said:


> Dear All,
> Could you guys pls help me. I have Visa Electron Debit Card from India and my worry is whether it works in AUS (Sydney) or not.
> Can i use the same in hotels, paying rent to agent or shopping.
> 
> ...


Why don’t you try international travel card issued by leading banks Like ICICI , You can load it with AUD and bring it here 
Give authorization to someone in your family , they can refill it from India in case if you need money in future


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it will work provided it is an internal debit card, call your bank and ask them to issue you one if it isnt international DC. further, ask for the charges. as and when we use our Debit card internationally, they charge an amount for every transaction but since i am a classic account holder they waive off teh charges for me.


----------

